# Colestid (Colestipol) during pregnancy



## Autumn Story (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, for the past year or so i've been taking Colestipol my PCP advised it was safe to continue taking while pregnant (i'm currently 5 weeks pregnant). I'm concerned because it's a category C but my OB said lots of pregnant women need to take Category C medications while pregnant and she's never seen a birth defect from a category C medicine. Am wondering if anyone here has taken Colestid (Colestipol) while pregnant and did you have a healthy pregnancy/ baby?


----------

